# John Rawls



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the political philosophy of John Rawls? I think he was an Egalitarian, but other than that, I know little about his political theory.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, I studyed him at uni, what do you want to know?


...Oh and BTW, he bored me to tears!!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2007)

I read a bit of one of his books yesterday _Justice as Fairness_; basically I want to know what the main principles of his political theory were and what is the Christian response to them.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 28, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I read a bit of one of his books yesterday _Justice as Fairness_; basically I want to know what the main principles of his political theory were and what is the Christian response to them.



How interested are you because I could send you a summary of his view by post:

Amazon.com: Contemporary Political Philosophy: An Introduction: Books: Will Kymlicka

These are also fine:

Ever since the publication of A Theory of Justice, John Rawls has been modifying his conception of justice as fairness. He realized that the kind of stability that would be needed in a democratic society that is marked by a pluralism of reasonable, b

Policy Library - rawls


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 28, 2007)

I am looking at him in one of my modules at uni; thanks for these resources they are in Queens' library.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2007)

My understanding is that Rawls is basically far left but I haven't read him.


----------

